
Ask HN: Is ASP.NET Worth Learning? - kishansundar
I&#x27;m currently learning Rails and Swift. But my Current Job requires me to learn ASP.NET.
======
proyb2
Are you working is Microsoft shop or mixed development skill set for different
projects? Learn it would be useful where some projects required building from
scratch and tight integration, I'm simply on Javascript where it cover almost
everything + photoshoping.

If you plan to work oversea, Singapore, plenty of programmers use either Java
or MS technology.

------
pjmlp
The majority of Fortune 500 companies run a mix of Java and .NET stacks, it is
surely worth learning if you plan to work at a corporation that deals with
these type of companies.

------
radiohalo5
Do what you have to do to pay the bills and keep learning on the side. Either
way you'll come out ahead.

